# Any pics of the old skool lowrider interiors



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

Velour, suede etc...


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

javascript:ShowImage('http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...images/3/web/771000-771999/771091_3_full.jpg', 575, 461);


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

thanx homie, i thought it posted


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

here are some more


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Jul 11 2005, 04:46 PM
> *thanx homie, i thought it posted
> [snapback]3396190[/snapback]​*


no prob


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

this was done about 20 years ago beleive it or not,


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

press the link in my signature theres plenty in there


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

now thats what i'm talkin about. i don't really see that in lowrider mag any more.


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

here is some more !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

a few i found


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice Upholstery!!! :0


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

some from joosts post..........................


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Man thats some oldschool lowrider interiors.

My Webpage


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

is that a man thong hangin from the rear view?


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

NICE PICS KEEP THEM COMING....


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

here is apicture of mine did it my self. lots of work!!!!


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jul 30 2005, 07:30 PM~3511820
> *some from joosts post..........................
> 
> 
> ...


*hey homies, what material is this? (interior newbie question) :biggrin:*


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Aug 17 2005, 03:09 AM~3640715
> *hey homies, what material is this? (interior newbie question) :biggrin:
> *


velvet and velour :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Aug 18 2005, 10:36 PM~3654475
> *velvet and velour :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, so the first one is velvet and the second one velour?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

10-4 rubber duckie


----------

